# New China Glaze Collection for Summer 2010



## igswonderworld (Nov 25, 2009)

Good Morning lovelies..

I woke up this morning, feeling very happy and almost sensing that something amazing would happen to me..

Well so far nothing significant going on but lo and behold at the new eye-hurting summer color collection from China Glaze: Poolside

Body and Soul: Sneak Peek: China Glaze Poolside~Coming April 2010

Apparently they are to be released in April 2010 and they are ALL NEONS -  which I know some of us are really shy about but they look pretty amazing to me so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a big hurray from me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So what do you think? Would you rock these colors for spring/summer? How wearable do you think these Neons are?

Thanks a bunch to Body and Soul for this sneak peek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 25, 2009)

The new shades look really pretty! Flip Flop Fantasy looks like a cute shade. I think neons are the most wearable on people with golden undertones, they glow so pretty against that skin type.


----------



## trincess (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to have to get them all... Seriously, nothing tickles my fancy like China Glaze does... =)


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 27, 2009)

I might pick up a couple; but I need to see swatches first!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 28, 2009)

I love the kiwi shade!  Can't wait to get these!


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 29, 2009)

Ladies, here's a better look at the collection, thanks to my superhero, Lackoholic...


China Glaze Poolside - sommaren 2010 - Lackoholic - daisybeauty.com

My mouth is watering.. Anyone else's?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 29, 2009)

I love neons for summer. I will be grabbing some of these for sure


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 30, 2009)

anyone else think they look like their current neons?  

Towel Boy Toy Looks like Shower Together, Sun Worshiper looks like Japanese Koi, etc.   I don't know the other color names of their current neons off the top of my head, but they look the same to me, perhaps I'll think differently after real swatches make their way onto the intertubes...get it?    slang for internet, but also 'poolside' fun!


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 30, 2009)

Shower Together isn't a neon but I suppose Japanese Koi is a little similar.. That green and blue are exciting though..


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah, I know shower together isn't technically a neon- but it looks very similar to the blue in the picture, as do the other colors.  I'm just curious to see a comparison, wonder if we'll get swatches from ChG soon on twitter?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow! More n/p to come!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Help!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2009)

the green and yellow for me please!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 4, 2009)

Kiwi Coolada!? I'm so getting that.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow -- seriously disappointed in the Alice in Wonderland collection. They're all so 'meh'.. which is a super bummer since Alice is my all time favorite story from when I was a kid... and I'll pretty much buy anything Alice related. I'm such a sucker. ..but they just seem so boring and ordinary. 

However, I am totally loving the Up & Away CG collection, though. More pastels for me!! I can't wait!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 8, 2009)

Love the blue and green. Will definitely need to check these out.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 9, 2009)

i love the look of the poolside ones but i agree they are way too similiar to what i have.


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm really interested in the blue one, I don't have a blue neon!


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 21, 2009)

LOVE these! Can't wait to get my hands on them!


----------



## igswonderworld (Feb 8, 2010)

Ladies, 

China Glaze is posting the swatches for this collection, as we speak, on its twitter account: 

Here's ChG - Flip Flop Fantasy:

China Glaze Flip-Flop Fantasy from the Poolside Collection! A... on Twitpic

Towel Boy Toy
http://twitpic.com/128r18

Kiwi Cool-ada
http://twitpic.com/12a4em

Yellow Polka Dot Bikini
http://twitpic.com/12g3ar

Sunworshipper
http://twitpic.com/12fczt

and finally the last color: Pool Party
http://twitpic.com/13fdg6

Here are all the colors together:
http://twitpic.com/13ffsc

also the collection will launch domestically and internationally on the 1st of April... I really wanna know where one actually gets China Glaze abroad since I've never come across it..

Anywho, I'll try to edit this post as new swatches come along. Cheers!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2010)

oh that neon coral looks fabulous! although i fear that it won't look so hot against my pale skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i get china glaze from transdesign.com - however my last order was 3 weeks ago and it has still not arrived
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not sure what is going on with it!


----------



## igswonderworld (Feb 10, 2010)

Bonsoir mes jolies!!! (I'm in a Parisian state of mind - even though I am having one of the crappiest days ever - but I digress..)

The lovely Scrangie has posted her review for Poolside...

Also I have been editing my previous post to include the new swatches by China Glaze's twitter page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so don't forget to check them out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are the swatches - the link to Scrangie's blog:

Scrangie: China Glaze Poolside Collection Summer 2010

I believe they're fab! What do you think?? Is it worth another lemming???


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 10, 2010)

Oooooo! I HAVE to have Kiwi Coolada! Gorgeous. My boy loves greens


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 10, 2010)

I saw Scrangie's swatches but now I feel meh about these. I have Color Clubs shade very similar to these so I'll be passing


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

sadly i don't think any of the colours will look right on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although the do look nice, just not for me. but at least this is something i can skip!


----------

